# warm fridge



## carrgang (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi we have an older hymer, a Mercedes 660s 6 wheeler, most things work very well until the fridge started to play up, we park up a lot so use gas 90 pr cent of the time, the gas still lights up but is burning yellow when it should be blue, I read somewhere that the burner could be rusted / bunged up and that a new burner could be had in stainless, eliminating rust. does anyone know where these can be had, or a service technician in the Bristol, Cardiff, or Hereford area, I have had the outside covers off but looks a little daunting without some guidance or instructions. any help greatly appreciated Bill :roll:


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1st things first, turn it off!! If your gas flame is yellow you could be inhaling carbon monoxide! 
If you can't run the fridge on mains hook up don't run it at all until you've had the gas sorted.

Mel.


----------



## carrgang (Apr 4, 2012)

Baron1 said:


> 1st things first, turn it off!! If your gas flame is yellow you could be inhaling carbon monoxide!
> If you can't run the fridge on mains hook up don't run it at all until you've had the gas sorted.
> 
> Mel.


 thanks Mel, very good advice will co. even though we have a carbon monoxide alarm. Bill


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
If it's anything like mine and I suspect it will be then stripping a few metal plates out of the way will reveal the the jet etc. As long as you are careful and remember what goes back where it's not a difficult job.
Once revealed the rust you need to remove around the jet is obvious.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you can get to the jet - use an airline to try clearing it . . DO NOT use a pin or piece of wire as this can damage the jet


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I think replacing the jet is a pretty common repair at a qualified camper repair company. Our hymer year 2000 had a similar problem. I bought a new burner and replaced it myself. After a lot or messing around and searching on the internet for parts I was able to call the manufacturer and they told me where I could buy a new one, this was in Italy. But the bottom line is that where I bought it was a camper repair place and they probably would have done it for me for less than an hours labor, had I come there with the camper.

One thing to try first is to disconnect the gas line, after turning off the gas of course, and clean out the tube with a bit of wire or something like that. As said before don't mess with the burner jet. In fact it's possible to just replace the jet. When you buy the burner they ask you what size jet you want as them come separately.


----------



## carrgang (Apr 4, 2012)

jhelm said:


> I think replacing the jet is a pretty common repair at a qualified camper repair company. Our hymer year 2000 had a similar problem. I bought a new burner and replaced it myself. After a lot or messing around and searching on the internet for parts I was able to call the manufacturer and they told me where I could buy a new one, this was in Italy. But the bottom line is that where I bought it was a camper repair place and they probably would have done it for me for less than an hours labor, had I come there with the camper.
> 
> One thing to try first is to disconnect the gas line, after turning off the gas of course, and clean out the tube with a bit of wire or something like that. As said before don't mess with the burner jet. In fact it's possible to just replace the jet. When you buy the burner they ask you what size jet you want as them come separately.


thanks, I called into our local LPG dealer who repairs fridges etc, he told me he would have to take the fridge out, the reason being when asked was so he could stand the fridge upside down to mix the gasses, knowing nothing of gas 3 way fridges I cant help wondering if he is seeing a pigeon and spinning £s on a till, sounds very week to me, think I'll try second opinion. any ideas / suggestions ?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry, what was the second option again?

The usual reason for the orange flame is that something is stopping oxygen getting to the gas burning when it comes out of the jet.
You should just need to clear the dirt and rust flakes from around and under the jet and make sure that the flue over the burner is clear.
I always think it's worth doing yourself then you won't have a problem fixing it if it goes faulty when you are out on the road.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Sorry, what was the second option again?
> 
> The usual reason for the orange flame is that something is stopping oxygen getting to the gas burning when it comes out of the jet.
> You should just need to clear the dirt and rust flakes from around and under the jet and make sure that the flue over the burner is clear.
> I always think it's worth doing yourself then you won't have a problem fixing it if it goes faulty when you are out on the road.


 Yes ours wouldn't even light one time. I thought it was an electrical problem, the auto electrician did me a favor and just cleaned out the gas supply tube.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Inverting the fridge to remix the gas is a common thing but will not help if the burner needs attention.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

What gases are being mixed?

I've heard this before but nobody ever explained why the gases needed to be mixed in the first place, and which gases were involved.

There's only one refrigerant gas in the system, and with an absorbtion fridge it just uses the gas flame or heater element to vaporise the gas after it has hopefully condensed after running down the condenser at the back, same as a domestic fridge but without the pump.

In a sealed system, there is no pump to lubricate so no oil in there, the only thing I can think of is to get the rust flakes out of the burner.

Can anyone give more information?

Peter


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think it's anything to do with mixing gasses, I think that the refrigerant sometimes gets an air lock in it and turning the 'fridge upside down helps to clear it.
(but I may be wrong).

Mel.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Baron1 said:


> I don't think it's anything to do with mixing gasses, I think that the refrigerant sometimes gets an air lock in it and turning the 'fridge upside down helps to clear it.
> (but I may be wrong).
> 
> Mel.


It's actually a rust build up in the system and inverting the fridge can sometimes dislodge it,see here.................
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1077461.html#1077461


----------

